# Itinery Help!!!



## OctoberTravel (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi there,

New comer to the forum and loving it so far for the information available!
Myself and my partner have just being approved our years working holiday visa travelling from Ireland! We plan to arrive the last wk in October and currently are looking up flights but we do not know where to fly into! We have received lots of advice and are initial plan was to travel to Sydney however some friends have since advised us that Sydney is a hit or miss so now we def are confused! 
Does any one know what the best route of transport from Sydney to Brisbane is and if by car/bus how long does the trip take - as we are now thinkin of maybe landing in Sydney stay for wk or two holiday and travel on up to Brisbane where we will then look for casual work and maybe accomadation!! Any recommendations as to where in Brisbane is best to live and work for a young couple!

All advice greatful as since joining the site we have realised how little we know on the things to do!!

Thanks!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

In my opinion Sydney is the best when it comes to work. The issue is it depends on what work you are looking for. If bartender/waiter/call centre Sydney has by far more jobs than any other city. If you are looking into fruit picking or tourism jobs it is highly seasonal in NSW. Winters are cold and you will not find lots of tourist in winter. That's when Brisbane comes in picture. Much warmer than Sydney it has more or less same amounts of jobs thru out the year. 
Comes summer Sydney will have three-four times the vacancies Brisbane had thru the whole year. 
Call centre jobs are extremely popular with WHV from UK/Ireland. They pay good and are easy, these are mostly in Sydney. 

Travel to Brisbane from Sydney is easy. Plane takes you in 1:30 hours, costs $49-130 depending on sales. Bus takes about 9 hours and costs $45-65. Train takes almost the same and costs $49-89 for hop-on hop-off pass which allows you to explore unmissable and stunningly beautiful Byron Bay and North NSW.


----------



## advia (May 26, 2012)

please give me a list of what's the best things to do in sydney this june thanks


----------



## Tax Back Australia (Apr 24, 2012)

Lets say Sydney and Melbourne are more populated and where all the business are. So more chanches to get a job but still they are overcrowded.


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

advia said:


> please give me a list of what's the best things to do in sydney this june thanks


you can take a look around in this website

Top Free Things to do in June 2012 - Sydney


----------

